# CoilART Mage explodes in man's face



## Hooked (6/12/17)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5149959/Hawaiian-man-25-loses-FOUR-teeth-e-cig-explodes.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/12/17)

All i can say is dont go to Hawaii with a vape device as it seems they dont like the people there. 

But on a more serious note. Brought the device 6 months ago and only started using it recently?  Not a good indication of his knowledge. The device would also have been super hot before he even took a toot. So why did he not? Or the battery was rated at the wrong CDR for the coil setup.

A mechanical will only exploded if the battery is incorrect for the coil setup. 

CDR ratings on batteries are vitally important to understand. = ohms law

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/12/17)

Hooked said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5149959/Hawaiian-man-25-loses-FOUR-teeth-e-cig-explodes.html



@Hooked, just correct your topic name. A Mage is an atomizer. It can't explode. It's the mod that exploded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (6/12/17)

At least it was a decent article. They spoke to an "E-cigarette expert" who identified it as a mech, and informed everyone that there are safer options. Not the normal "all vapes are evil and should be abolished" angle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (6/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> All i can say is dont go to Hawaii with a vape device as it seems they dont like the people there.
> 
> But on a more serious note. Brought the device 6 months ago and only started using it recently?  Not a good indication of his knowledge. The device would also have been super hot before he even took a toot. So why did he not? Or the battery was rated at the wrong CDR for the coil setup.
> 
> ...



More proof that vaping is good for the human race by means of natural selection. It's improving our genepool as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/17)

There is a Mage Mech Tricker @zadiac . If my old eyes are correct it looks as if it could be the one depicted in the article. It is an authentic CoilART product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (6/12/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> There is a Mage Mech Tricker @zadiac . If my old eyes are correct it looks as if it could be the one depicted in the article. It is an authentic CoilART product.
> View attachment 115454



Then I stand corrected. My apologies @Hooked. Ignore my previous post. Been a long time since I've been into tube mods or even looked at them. My mistake.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> All i can say is dont go to Hawaii with a vape device as it seems they dont like the people there.
> 
> But on a more serious note. Brought the device 6 months ago and only started using it recently?  Not a good indication of his knowledge. The device would also have been super hot before he even took a toot. So why did he not? Or the battery was rated at the wrong CDR for the coil setup.
> 
> ...



@antonherbst I've been meaning to ask this question for a while: What is a mechanical / regulated mod? Just a brief explanation will do. e.g. I have an iJust S (no power setting), Twisp Mini Vega (can adjust wattage).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

zadiac said:


> @Hooked, just correct your topic name. A Mage is an atomizer. It can't explode. It's the mod that exploded.



@zadiac I got that from the article. Underneath one of the photos it says, "amashita said that he will require extensive surgery to repair the damage done to his mouth after his CoilART Mage blew up on Sunday"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst I've been meaning to ask this question for a while: What is a mechanical / regulated mod? Just a brief explanation will do. e.g. I have an iJust S (no power setting), Twisp Mini Vega (can adjust wattage).



A true mechanical is direct battery power with a tube or box type body that has no pc board to control the battery or make it safe. Pure battery

A regulated device is any type of mod that has a PC board in the power delivery system to control and make the device safe to use. Hence the name regulated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/12/17)

Its a shame that Coil Art now gets a bad wrap here - when its the actual battery that exploded. This normally happens when you build to low and pulse to hard, or if your battery wrap is chipped and it shorts. But a mech tube is so basic, I dont think its the device that "failed" somehow. Terrible news actually - luckily its just teeth, and those can be replaced. Could have been an eye, so I think he is lucky nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (6/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @zadiac I got that from the article. Underneath one of the photos it says, "amashita said that he will require extensive surgery to repair the damage done to his mouth after his CoilART Mage blew up on Sunday"



Yes, and I already apologized to you in a previous post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (6/12/17)

Some people are too brave with their mechs. I shook installing the battery in my first one and built over safely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> A true mechanical is direct battery power with a tube or box type body that has no pc board to control the battery or make it safe. Pure battery
> 
> A regulated device is any type of mod that has a PC board in the power delivery system to control and make the device safe to use. Hence the name regulated.



Thanks for your reply, @antonherbst 
I have an iJust S which has no setting to control wattage. It's just switch-on and vape. I assume then that it's a mechanical device? 
What about the Twisp Mini Vega, where the wattage can be adjusted up to 40 watts? Is it a regulated device then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for your reply, @antonherbst
> I have an iJust S which has no setting to control wattage. It's just switch-on and vape. I assume then that it's a mechanical device?
> What about the Twisp Mini Vega, where the wattage can be adjusted up to 40 watts? Is it a regulated device then?



Hi @Hooked 

The twisp mini vega is regulated because you can control the wattage

The ijustS is technically aslo regulated (or at least some of those types of mods are) because they do have safety built in to not let it get too hot or let you fire for longer than for example 10 seconds. Even though you cant control the wattage

So i would say the iJust S is a regulated but not a variable wattage device

A mechanical has no circuitry whatsoever. Just mechanical parts so when you press it fires because a switch makes physical contact and when you let go, it stops firing

The problem with a mechanical is that the wattage and current is determined by the coil resistance you connect up to it. So if you dont know ohms law you can overstress the battery and that can lead to problems

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Its a shame that Coil Art now gets a bad wrap here - when its the actual battery that exploded. This normally happens when you build to low and pulse to hard, or if your battery wrap is chipped and it shorts. But a mech tube is so basic, I dont think its the device that "failed" somehow. Terrible news actually - luckily its just teeth, and those can be replaced. Could have been an eye, so I think he is lucky nonetheless.



I guess batteries do just explode sometimes - happens to phone batteries too.


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/12/17)

This is why I keep well away from mech mods. There is nothing wrong with them but some day or sonetime there might just be something wrong with me.


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

zadiac said:


> Yes, and I already apologized to you in a previous post.



@zadiac I saw that, and thank you, but I posted my explanation to you before I read your apology!


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> The twisp mini vega is regulated because you can control the wattage
> 
> ...



Thanks again @antonherbst the above has helped a lot! I don't know Ohms law and I don't make my own coils. The pre-made coils which I use are 0.5 or 0.6 which is low enough to prevent problems, isn't it?


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Thanks again @antonherbst the above has helped a lot! I don't know Ohms law and I don't make my own coils. The pre-made coils which I use are 0.5 or 0.6 which is low enough to prevent problems, isn't it?



Hi @Hooked, you on the right track

But its actually that the coil is high enough not to have problems.
If the coil resistance is too *low* on a mechanical it can draw too much current
Ohms law is very simple. Current = Voltage / Resistance

So if your battery is fresh, its 4.2 volts.
If you have a coil that has 0.5 ohms resistance, the current will be 8.4 amps (4.2/0.5)
If the battery can comfortably handle 8.4 amps continuouslg, then its all fine
Remember, the mod can get stuck in a firing position, thats why the continuous max amps for the battery is an important measure

You dont have to worry about this if you are using coils on a regulated mod that are made for the device

But when you start making your own coils and you start pushing the limits of the battery it can get problematic.

And this is a problem when you are using a pure mechanical mod. One needs to pay attention to this when using a regulated too but most regulated mods have safety built in. Doesnt hurt to understand whats going on though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mida Khan (6/12/17)

Hooked said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5149959/Hawaiian-man-25-loses-FOUR-teeth-e-cig-explodes.html


@Shibz


----------

